# Triplets and a prayer request



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, my doe FINALLY kidded! Triplets! Two bucks and a doe. Please pray for the doe, she got too cold last night, and she isn't in very good shape right now...please pray that she will warm back up, and will be able to eat.  Thanks! I'll try to get pictures later.


~Droopy


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Give her some warm water with molases in it!! Should help warm her up and give her some energy. 
Prayers coming for the doe and the kids!!!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

aww poor thing i hope she feels better soon..........


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If she is really cold still I have heard you put them in a warm bath to get their body temp up, you make it as warn as you can stand and put her in there up to her chin, that should warm her up...... so I've heard.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

If you haven't already done so i'd put a kid coat on her-or some sort of blanket.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ricky you know I am praying.

Keep up the coffee and I just thought of sugar water too. Wait till she is warm enough to be able to receive milk.

you know to give me a call when you have more updates.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry about the doe and hope she comes thru this well. I am praying for her and you.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations on the babies, Ricky, and I hope the doe pulls through. Have you got a blanket on her? If she's cold, put a blanket on her and heap fresh straw on top.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the triplets. Karo syrup under the tongue works well for energy and some times easy to get in them. Wrap her in warm towels form the dryer and rub to stimulate her body. I would put a coat of some kind on her too. You can cut the sleeve of a sweat shirt used the cuff for the neck and cut leg holes. You can do the same thing with sweat pants. Hope she doing better. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she isn't doing well, she is starting to have seizures.

any ideas on what he can do to bring her temp up and stop the seizures?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm praying for this doe unfortunatly I only know whats already been posted.Is it the kid or mother.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

it's the doeling kid. She's still hanging on in there. Temperature had gone up from 95.5 to 101 last time I heard. Still weak.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

A quick way - like I said is to soak her in warm water. But you have to be careful and keep her out of the cold until she is FULLY dry.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not sure if this is absolutely correct but I remeber from GW some of the members use to say to warm up a goat. Use equals parts of Coffee, Whiskey, and Karo Syrup mixed together and use a syringe (minus the needle) and put it in the goats mouth. Hopefully this help and I am praying for the goats and you too.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you can make coats out of leg warmers they are great. i would take this baby in the house & get her warmed up as soon as i could. if you don't want to get her wet you can put her body in a plastic bag with her head out & put the bag in the warm water. also you can warm towels in the microwave. if you can get some warm colostrum in her that to will help. sorry i just now read this. prayers for her.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

A heating pad will help too. I have used it during the winter when my doe kidded and it helped alot to get them warmed up with towels from the dryer also. I am not sure with the seizures but it sounds like maybe the brain is swelling due to lack of oxygen and maybe Dex would help? Dont know the dosage for a baby .... And she needs her colustrum soon too before its too late.


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, she didn't make it. Niether did the buck....thanks for the prayers y'all.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. You gave it your all and sometimes no matter how hard we try they move on to greener pastures.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that! :blue:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh droopy I'm so sorry! **hugs** :hug:


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

omg im so sorry sometime it just aint ment too be.. but just know they are jumping and eating up lushus green fields,beneth rainbow bride.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:grouphug: :sorry: i am so sorry that you lost them but like the others said some times no matter how hard we try we just can't save them. they are now waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like lack of good nutrition, and not enough colostrum within the first hour.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry (((HUGS)))


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Ricky!!!



(and by the way, Sara, colostrum doesnt have to be given within the first hour)


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I thought it was best to get colostrum within the first hour, especially if they were cold.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is best if they can get it as early as possible. Atleast that's what i've heard.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry :hug: Shelly


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

chilling effects all organ systems, and colostrum might not have had any effect anyway. sometimes a litter member is purposely pushed away by a mom when something is inherently wrong. don't know the circumstances of her chilling, but perhaps this came into play. and sometimes they just DO get chilled and cannot recover.
i am sorry for your losses, the buck was a surprise. how is little #3 doing??


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry Ricky.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry.Higs coming your way!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he did everything possible. He and I had phone contact the whole time. THey did everything for those little kids.

even syringe feeding colostrum every half hour or so.

My belief is that due to lack of neutrition in the early stages of her pregnancy (before he bought the herd) brought on these complications.

It is really aweful that this has happened especially on your first year with goats!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

some times no matter what we do it just dosen't help. i don't think that any one is to blame it is nature. we all do all we can & pray for the best. stacy glad you were able to talk to him the whole time where this is his first year of kidding. it is a hard way to start but it will get better.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I am sorry you lost the two kids.  How is the other kid doing?


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Buck #3 is doing fine, and so is the Mom. Thanks for the prayers, and all of the support and advice.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My heart goes out to you! It is hard when we loose these little ones!


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your little ones! But I'm glad momma is doing well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss of the 2 kids....there very well could have been something wrong with them that you couldn't fix...make sure mom is ok with her remaining kid as she realizes they are not there...give her a big hug and try to enjoy that little boy thats left...again really sorry.


----------

